# another "funny" light switch - please help



## cmyers1869 (May 5, 2007)

We have an early 50's cinder block/brick house, and it has a different type of light switches.  They are two position momentary switches that cause an audible pop when the light is turned on or off.  I believe they are 32 volt switches, but am not positive.  We are looking to replace them but don't really want to rewire the switch leg.  Anybody know of a source for reproduction switches???


----------



## JoeD (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like you have a low voltage system. The switches actually activate relays in a master control panel to turn on the lights. Replacing the switches might require a complete rewire of your house.


----------



## firelily301 (Jul 11, 2007)

CMyers, we have a low voltage system called Touch Plate (www.touchplate.com) - I think it's all 24 volt switches but you should take a look...


----------

